# Questions



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Now I know where the magazines and online articles tell me to look, in the flats, (currently) in the creeks and rivers, heads of the bay, etc. But I've tried everywhere (I fish in St. Mark's and Ochlocknee Bay south of Tallahassee), and I have had trouble locating any redfish. Usually, I shore fish at Bald Point and slay them, but the cold weather has driven them away from the oyster bars and up into the rivers. I've ventured into St. Mark's River a few times and haven't had much luck outside of a few specks. I've hit incoming, high, and outgoing tides as well. Any advice on things to look for would be greatly appreciated, like certain kinds of grass, points, bait, etc. I did locate a ton of larger mullet in the head of the Ochlocknee Bay, however, the water was 25-35 feet deep, and all I had on me was Gulp. Just getting a little frustrated and looking for some tips, so anything is welcome.


----------

